# Reserve the date: Street Survival School



## TrackClub (Mar 6, 2012)

Sunday, June 22nd

Reserve this date for a chance to attend a "Street Survival School" sponsored jointly by the BMW Club of Canada, Trillium Chapter and Porsche Club of America/Upper Canada Region clubs.

The event will be held at Seneca College facilities (located at Finch and 404) for a full day of in-car instruction on a closed circuit, classroom sessions and demos by emergency services personnel. 

Have you ever seen what happens when an air bag goes off? Ever had a chance to sit in a 50 ft tractor trailer's cabin to see what their drivers CAN'T see? Ever spoken to fire fighters about what's important during an accident? 

No matter what your present experience level is behind the wheel, or what type of vehicle you drive, you are guaranteed to learn something important and hence become a more skilled and safer driver!

Come and join us! Bring your spouse, young driver(s) in your household, your significant other and friends! All ages are welcome!
The event is open to public and no club memberships are required.

For only $75 your new experience may save a life. Other organizations charge several hundred dollars for such schools - but as not for profit clubs, we do it as a community service. Lunch is included and so are certificates of completion. Oh, and we throw in a free 1 year Trillium Club membership for all students!

Visit BMW Club of Canada, Trillium Chapter | and read all the details under the "Street Survival School" tab. Please note that some age and drivers license restrictions do apply.

Thank you!


----------

